# Lost Seven2 Paddle at Zoom Flume



## climbingnerd (Jun 8, 2004)

Lost a brand new seven2 paddle at the bottom of zoom last sunday afternoon. I had just gotten it as a replacement for a broken one, so I did not have a chance to put my name on it. Brandon told me to post this here to see if anyone has found it. It is a zero degree offset and about a 197cm. the cheap version of the seven2 series. if anyone has any info call me at 719-539-1139 or 205-601-2397 and ask for Jon. Beer Reward! Thanks everyone.


----------

